

Time to move travel into 21st century only one decade late. - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/american-airlines-is-right-time-to-move-trave

======
superkarn
I don't now much about the flight industry. What do GDS and TMC stand for?

I'm assuming that OTA is the Open Travel Alliance.

~~~
ggchappell
I _think_ OTA is actually Online Travel Agent. GDS seems to be Global
Distribution System, and TMC might be Traffic Message Channel.

In any case, just knowing what these stand for, does not really help me. This
article seems to be saying something interesting, but it assumes a fair amount
of background knowledge that I do not have and, frankly, do not really know
how to obtain.

So: can anyone provide a summary, without the jargon, of this guy's main
point(s)?

